# Need Study Partner or Group (PE electrical 2014)



## FE Exam General_Study (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone preparing for PE electrical exam in April 2014 in phoenix AZ.

My main goal is to study individually during the weekday and meet once during the weekend for couple of hours to go over the progress and help each other.

online study partners or groups are also welcome.

Thank you


----------



## FE Exam General_Study (Dec 23, 2013)

Let me clarify, the study group is for the PE power Exam


----------



## FE Exam General_Study (Dec 27, 2013)

Any online study group for the PE power exam?


----------



## sid (Jan 2, 2014)

I am interested to do an online study group for the PE power exam


----------



## msteiner (Jan 2, 2014)

I may be interested in an online group as well.


----------



## mlara76 (Jan 7, 2014)

I may be interested in an online study group.


----------



## ali1361 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am interested too. I am from Houston, TX.


----------



## JB66money (Jan 9, 2014)

I am intersested also in an online study group. I am planning on taking the exam in Illinois in April.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 9, 2014)

me to


----------



## working on PE (Jan 10, 2014)

I am interested too


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Jan 13, 2014)

me too


----------



## working on PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Please let me know on how are you planning to do this.


----------



## Anasimongirl (Jan 20, 2014)

If you guys started an online study group for APril 2014 Power exam please let me know. Thanks


----------



## wjrez (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone gotten this together? Is there a plan to do so, I think it would be worthwhile.


----------



## msteiner (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm putting together an email list of those studying for the April Power exam. My thinking is that this would be a quick way to get an answer for something that has you stumped, rather than waiting for people to check this forum. As for an actual study forum, I'm already signed up for the School of PE review class, so that's enough for me.

If you want to be added to the email list, email me at [email protected]


----------

